# Icybox IB NAS4220-b



## stuart0742 (May 30, 2008)

I have been running the above NAS for some time, with 1 x 500Gb Western Digital drive.

I now want to install a second identical drive and set up as a RAID 1.

However the Icybox will not recognise the second drive.

I have proved the sata channel works ok and also the new Hard drive works fine on another PC.

Any comments or advise please.


----------

